# Bike rental/tours in Istanbul, Turkey



## Philip Fadul (May 22, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are planning a weeklong vacation to Turkey in November and we thought it'd be fun to spend a day biking around Istanbul, hitting up as many sights as we can. Does anyone have any tips, or recommend an LBS for us? We're staying near Gulhane Park for a few days and somewhere in Beyoglu for others. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Hey, you can even come along for the ride if you're around!


----------

